# Cracked Tile



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

I have a few cracked tiles that I would like to replace. How hard is it to knock those out and put new ones in? Is it difficult to get the grout colors to match? Should I just hire someone?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

You will have to cut or chisel the grout out first and then take a hammer to the tile. After you get the tile out you will need to chisel out the thin set before you replace the tile. As far as matching the grout, take a piece of your grout to HD or Lowes. They sell smallbags of grout. If your grout line is more than a 1/8" wide you will need to get sanded grout. It really is not that hard to replace.
Ken


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Use a grout tool to cut it out....Then bust the tile out, as stated then clean floor area.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Done Deal*



032490 said:


> You will have to cut or chisel the grout out first and then take a hammer to the tile. After you get the tile out you will need to chisel out the thin set before you replace the tile. As far as matching the grout, take a piece of your grout to HD or Lowes. They sell smallbags of grout. If your grout line is more than a 1/8" wide you will need to get sanded grout. It really is not that hard to replace.
> Ken


 X-2 Ya covered it well.Let me add Safety glasses.A old towel over to keep shards from flying.Do not hit wrong one!!!!!!CVA34


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bust the tile with a BFH, clean out the area, use a scraper or the likes to clean off the old grout and reinstall new tile. color will be the only problem, but you could skim the whole floor and get the new look.


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

I used a grinder to cut the grout around the broken tile then popped it out with a chisel. Use the grinder to clean out the old thinset down to the slab and lay down some new thinset... Jason Slocum 

PS. I'd wear goggles and have a shop vac right behind the grinder.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Jason Slocum said:


> I used a grinder to cut the grout around the broken tile then popped it out with a chisel. Use the grinder to clean out the old thinset down to the slab and lay down some new thinset... Jason Slocum
> 
> PS. I'd wear goggles and have a shop vac right behind the grinder.


My first question would be why it broke to begin with. If you dropped something on it or similar, then replace with no worries. If it cracked due to the subfloor being uneven, then you will be replacing it again real soon.

Ceramic does not form to the shape of the floor like vinyl or similar. Any high spots have to floated and feathered out far enough so that the slope is very gradual. Thin set can make up for the rest.

Anyway, glad you got it worked out.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

come to my whole floor in bathroom, pay ya 65sq ft..pm ed


----------

